# Arielle, die Meerjungfrau: Deutscher Kinostart bekannt gegeben



## Khaddel (18. September 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Arielle, die Meerjungfrau: Deutscher Kinostart bekannt gegeben* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Arielle, die Meerjungfrau: Deutscher Kinostart bekannt gegeben*


----------



## Basileukum (18. September 2021)

Nix gegen Halle Bailey ich hätte ja lieber ne 20 Jahre jüngere Halle Berry gesehen, aber was solls. 

Generell sollte man aber den Disney Genies mal erzählen, daß die Sagenfigur der Meerjungfrau aus dem zentraleuropäischen oder nordischen Sagenraum kommt, und damit halt nicht schwarz ist.  Das gilt dann sogar noch, wenn wir eine Querverbindung zu den Sirenen ziehen, aus der altgriechischen Sagenwelt.


----------



## AgentDynamic (19. September 2021)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Nix gegen Halle Bailey ich hätte ja lieber ne 20 Jahre jüngere Halle Berry gesehen, aber was solls.
> 
> Generell sollte man aber den Disney Genies mal erzählen, daß die Sagenfigur der Meerjungfrau aus dem zentraleuropäischen oder nordischen Sagenraum kommt, und damit halt nicht schwarz ist.  Das gilt dann sogar noch, wenn wir eine Querverbindung zu den Sirenen ziehen, aus der altgriechischen Sagenwelt.


Das nennt sich Tokenismus und ist bei Disney normal.
Irgendein Produzent, Filmemacher meinte mal in einem Interview, das man nur so "für kulturelle Gerechtigkeit" sorgen könnte, in dem man sowas über bekannte Figuren und Gesichter verkauft ähm vermittelt.
Eigenständige und gute Geschichten entwickeln oder Märchen aus anderen Kulturkreisen zu zeigen?
Das sind ja gleich drei Dinge auf einmal, das geht nun wirklich nicht.
Oh Moment, Mulan und Soul.
Ein guter Anfang, auch wenn es dort kritische Stimmen gab, beim Real-Mulan sogar mehr als bei Soul.
Apropos Asien. 
Man darf gespannt sein, wie Disney diese Ariel-Version in China & Co. verkaufen will.
Nach den kuriosen Geschichten zu Finn in den SW-Sequels z.B. ist Disney da ja sehr ambivalent obwohl Soul gezeigt hat, das es gar nicht so sein muss.

Nun muss man aber auch fairer halber sagen:
A- das es sich hierbei um eine der Figuren handelt, in der die "ethnische" Herkunft eigentlich irgendwie irrelevant ist, finde ich zumindest.
B - Disney, soweit ich mich erinnere, eine "dunkle" Vergangenheit hat was das Portraitieren von Kulturen und Ethnien und White washing angeht. 
Und man so wieder etwas Gegensteuern will, auch wenn es hierbei immer noch Tokenismus ist, dafür ist es zu offensichtlich.
C - Die Disney-Version nicht die Version von Hans Christian Andersen ist (wie so viele Märchen) und auch seine Erzählung wieder eine Herleitung, Anlehnung, Inspiration aus einer Mythologie ist, von der es zig verschiedene Arten von Überlieferungen gibt.

Egal wie man es dreht, am Ende bleibt zu hoffen, das der Film eine gut erzählte Geschichte wird.
Bei Realverfilmungen des eigenen Stoffs hatte Disney diesbezüglich in der Vergangenheit nicht so ein Händchen...


----------



## xaan (19. September 2021)

Sie lebt unter dem Meer und damit sind menschliche Hautfarben als Maßstab irrelevant. Wer es realistisch will, der müsste sie mit blaugrüner Fischhaut darstellen. Oder besser gleich gar nicht, weil sie eine Märchenfigur ist und nicht existiert...

Kurz gesagt: die Krittelei an der Hautfarbe ist Heuchelei mit einem Spritzer Rosinenpicken. "Oh nein, die Hautfarbe der Märchengestealt ist nicht realistisch...."

Oh, und der "Tokenismus" wiederum ist ebenfalls keine neue Geschichte, sondern existiert seit Unterhaltungsfirmen Zielgruppen ansprechen wollen. Jede Anpassung egal an welche Zielgruppe ist negativ betrachtet eine Anbiederung.


----------



## MarcHammel (19. September 2021)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Bei Realverfilmungen des eigenen Stoffs hatte Disney diesbezüglich in der Vergangenheit nicht so ein Händchen...


Wobei es da allerdings auch positive Beispiele gibt. Das Disney-Remake vom Dschungelbuch z.B. fand ich echt gelungen.


----------



## Exolio (19. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Sie lebt unter dem Meer und damit sind menschliche Hautfarben als Maßstab irrelevant. Wer es realistisch will, der müsste sie mit blaugrüner Fischhaut darstellen. Oder besser gleich gar nicht, weil sie eine Märchenfigur ist und nicht existiert...
> 
> Kurz gesagt: die Krittelei an der Hautfarbe ist Heuchelei mit einem Spritzer Rosinenpicken. "Oh nein, die Hautfarbe der Märchengestealt ist nicht realistisch...."
> 
> Oh, und der "Tokenismus" wiederum ist ebenfalls keine neue Geschichte, sondern existiert seit Unterhaltungsfirmen Zielgruppen ansprechen wollen. Jede Anpassung egal an welche Zielgruppe ist negativ betrachtet eine Anbiederung.


Du verstehst es einfach nicht...
Wäre sie von Anfang an, also auch im Zeichentrickfilm,  mit dunkler Hautfarbe dargestellt worden hätte es keinen gejuckt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Wer es realistisch will, der müsste sie mit blaugrüner Fischhaut darstellen. Oder besser gleich gar nicht, weil sie eine Märchenfigur ist und nicht existiert...


Ab einer gewissen Tiefe des Lebensraumes sogar transparent, der Stoff für eine Schockervariante, aber die Szenen dürften da massiv leiden wenn man nur max die Hand vor Augen sehen kann.  

Außerdem haben Meerjungfrauen wegen der fehlenden Sonnenbäder helle Haut, das weiß doch jedes Kind.


----------



## xaan (19. September 2021)

Exolio schrieb:


> Du verstehst es einfach nicht...
> Wäre sie von Anfang an, also auch im Zeichentrickfilm,  mit dunkler Hautfarbe dargestellt worden hätte es keinen gejuckt.


Was spielen frühere Umsetzungen der Geschichte denn für eine Rolle? Warum sollen Künstler sich davon eingeschränkt fühlen? Sollen Künstler sich der Mehrheitsmeinung beugen, weil der Mob es so will? Was hast du gegen künstlerische Freiheit?


----------



## dessoul (19. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Was spielen frühere Umsetzungen der Geschichte denn für eine Rolle? Warum sollen Künstler sich davon eingeschränkt fühlen? Sollen Künstler sich der Mehrheitsmeinung beugen, weil der Mob es so will? Was hast du gegen künstlerische Freiheit?



Eben. Wichtig für Disney ist doch dabei, dass es sich gut verkauft. Ich meine, wie alt ist das jetzt? Grossen Gewinn machen sie mit der alten Version bestimmt nicht mehr. Da können sie auch eine umgeänderte Version draus machen. Ich frag mich halt nur, warum sie da jetzt keine asiatische Züge einbauen. Damit kämen sie in China (und da zielt doch Disney immer mehr drauf ab) bestimmt besser an. Oder wäre das jetzt rassistisch? Ich bin auf dem was-für-eine-Hautfarbe-jetzt-gut-ist nicht auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. September 2021)

dessoul schrieb:


> Ich frag mich halt nur, warum sie da jetzt keine asiatische Züge einbauen. Damit kämen sie in China (und da zielt doch Disney immer mehr drauf ab) bestimmt besser an.


Die Frage ist eher, ob dort in der Kultur Ansätze für einen derartigen Mythos existieren um Interesse zu schüren.


----------



## mrvice (20. September 2021)

Macht ma einfach nicht bereits bekannte figuren ohne plausiblen grund einfach so drastisch zu ändern, man übermalt ja auch nicht bei anderen kunstwerken weiße und färbt sie schwarz um oder umgekehrt.. sowas is einfach ein no-go.


----------



## xaan (20. September 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> Macht ma einfach nicht bereits bekannte figuren ohne plausiblen grund einfach so drastisch zu ändern, man übermalt ja auch nicht bei anderen kunstwerken weiße und färbt sie schwarz um oder umgekehrt.. sowas is einfach ein no-go.


Das passiert im Filmgeschäft ständig. Jedes Hollywood-Remake eines asiatischen Films tut das. Siehe z.B. The Ring. Jeder Hollywood-Historienfilm tut das. Das ist so stark ausgeprägt, dass es pointierte Satire über die schlimmsten Auswüchse davon gibt.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XebG4TO_xss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## mrvice (20. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Das passiert im Filmgeschäft ständig. Jedes Hollywood-Remake eines asiatischen Films tut das. Siehe z.B. The Ring. Jeder Hollywood-Historienfilm tut das. Das ist so stark ausgeprägt, dass es pointierte Satire über die schlimmsten Auswüchse davon gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um ehrlich zu sein ich glaub nicht das dass ganz das selbe is.

das was du gepostet hast bezieht sich eher darauf das schauspieler nicht die gleiche ethnie haben die sie darstellen was meiner meinung nach nicht das gleiche ist wie eine bekannte kultfigur die schwarz oder weiß is plötzlich an sich eine ethnien änderung erlebt.


----------



## xaan (20. September 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> um ehrlich zu sein ich glaub nicht das dass ganz das selbe is.
> 
> das was du gepostet hast bezieht sich eher darauf das schauspieler nicht die gleiche ethnie haben die sie darstellen was meiner meinung nach nicht das gleiche ist wie eine bekannte kultfigur die schwarz oder weiß is plötzlich an sich eine ethnien änderung erlebt.


Jup, die Fälle in dem Video sind nicht ganz das selbe. In dem Video handelt es sich vorwiegend um reale Personen oder Personen bei denen die Ethnie eine wichtige Rolle für die Handlung spielt. Arielle ist nichts davon. Sie ist eine komplett ausgedachte Märchenfigur und welche Hautfarbe sie hat ist für die Handlung völlig wurscht. Kurz gesagt: Die Aufregung über den Hautfarbenwechsel sagt mehr über die Aufregenden aus, als über die Produzenten des Films.

Mal davon abgesehen hast du mein Argument einfach auf das Video eingeschränkt und dabei völlig unterschlagen, dass ich viel breiter argumentiert habe. Siehe z,B. Remakes von asiatischen Filmen mit US-Schauspielern. Auch hier haben wir ausgedachte Charaktere deren Ethnie keine Rolle spielt. Aber hey, geschenkt. Wenn du so "argumentieren" möchtest....auch das sagt eher etwas über dich aus...


----------



## mrvice (20. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Jup, es ist nich ganz das selbe. Bei meinem Beispiel handelt es sich vorwiegend um reale Personen oder Personen bei denen die Ethnie eine wichtige Rolle für die Handlung spielt. Arielle ist nichts davon. Sie ist eine komplett ausgedachte Märchenfigur und welche Hautfarbe sie hat ist für die Handlung völlig wurscht. Oder anders gesagt: die Aufregung über den Hautfarbenwechsel sagt mehr über die Aufregenden aus, als über die Produzenten des Films.


Nur weils eine märchenfigur ist ändert das nix an der tatsache das man sowas nicht ändert.

Superman wird schließlich auch nicht plötzlich schwarz oder ein schlumpf oder was weiß ich was.
Genauso wenig wie Heidi plötlzich schwarz wird
Oder der Black panther plötzlich weiß.

Das is einfach maßlos respektlos gegenüber den leuten die diese figur erschaffen haben.

Also die rassismus karte zu ziehn is mehr als nur daneben von dir.


----------



## xaan (20. September 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> Nur weils eine märchenfigur ist ändert das nix an der tatsache das man sowas nicht ändert.
> 
> Superman wird schließlich auch nicht plötzlich schwarz oder ein schlumpf oder was weiß ich was.











						Der nächste Superman bei Warner Bros. wird Schwarz
					

J. J. Abrams arbeitet als ausführender Produzent an einem Superman-Film, der die DC-Figur völlig neu erfinden wird.




					www.film.at
				




Ich sehe das Problem nicht. Solange die Hautfarbe nicht relevant ist für die Identität der Figur und/oder die Handlung ist, ist sie komplett egal.


----------



## mrvice (20. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Der nächste Superman bei Warner Bros. wird Schwarz
> 
> 
> J. J. Abrams arbeitet als ausführender Produzent an einem Superman-Film, der die DC-Figur völlig neu erfinden wird.
> ...


Wenn sie komplett egal ist warum dann ändern?


----------



## xaan (20. September 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> Wenn sie komplett egal ist warum dann ändern?


Weil sie es können. Mehr Begründung braucht es nicht. Künstlerische Freiheit.
Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn wir begründen müssen warum wir Dinge tun die wir tun dürfen? Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus. Wer meint eine Sache solle nicht getan werden, der brauch dafür eine gute Begründung.


----------



## mrvice (20. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Weil sie es können. Mehr Begründung braucht es nicht. Künstlerische Freiheit.
> Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn wir begründen müssen warum wir Dinge tun die wir tun dürfen? Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus. Wer meint eine Sache solle nicht getan werden, der brauch dafür eine gute Begründung.


Da sieht man ganz klar das du keine ahnung von kunst hast.


----------



## xaan (20. September 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> Da sieht man ganz klar das du keine ahnung von kunst hast.


Wir wissen alle noch was das letzte mal passiert ist, als ein abgewiesener Kunststudent stattdessen in die Politik gegangen ist. Ich denke wenn wir alle etwas offener sind was Kunst darf, können wir dafür um so ruhiger schlafen.


----------



## mrvice (20. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Wir wissen alle noch was das letzte mal passiert ist, als ein abgewiesener Kunststudent stattdessen in die Politik gegangen ist. Ich denke wenn wir alle etwas offener sind was Kunst darf, können wir dafür um so ruhiger schlafen.


klar sicha warum nicht und die mona lisa verwandeln wir schnell mal in ein aquarell


----------



## xaan (20. September 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> klar sicha warum nicht und die mona lisa verwandeln wir schnell mal in ein aquarell


Wo ist das Problem wenn jemand in Aquarellfarben die Mona Lisa nachmalt? Es ist ja nicht so als wäre das Original dann weg. Ebenso wie auch der alte Arielle-Film nicht weg ist.


----------



## mrvice (20. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem wenn jemand in Aquarellfarben die Mona Lisa nachmalt? Es ist ja nicht so als wäre das Original dann weg. Ebenso wie auch der alte Arielle-Film nicht weg ist.


übermalt nicht nachgemalt.... egal du verstehst es eh nicht und du wirst es auch nie verstehn.


----------



## xaan (20. September 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> übermalt nicht nachgemalt.... egal du verstehst es eh nicht und du wirst es auch nie verstehn.


Das Übermalen hast du dir aus dem Arsch gezogen um die ganze Situation als viel extremer darzustellen als sie ist (auch bekannt als Strohmann). Original Zerstören stand *->niemals<-* zur Debatte. Ich wollte dich ganz subtil und ohne Agression darauf hinweisen...und das ist der Dank dafür. Frage noch mal jemand warum Diskussionen in Foren immer so leicht entgleisen...


----------



## Bonkic (20. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Frage noch mal jemand warum Diskussionen in Foren immer so leicht entgleisen...



diskutieren ist auch schwierig, wenn die gegenseite genau 0 argumente für ihre sichtweise hat.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. September 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> diskutieren ist auch schwierig, wenn die gegenseite genau 0 argumente für ihre sichtweise hat.


Ganz wichtig dabei ist, dass es immer die Gegenseite ist die 0 Argumente hat, egal wen man fragt.


----------



## mrvice (21. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Das Übermalen hast du dir aus dem Arsch gezogen um die ganze Situation als viel extremer darzustellen als sie ist (auch bekannt als Strohmann). Original Zerstören stand *->niemals<-* zur Debatte. Ich wollte dich ganz subtil und ohne Agression darauf hinweisen...und das ist der Dank dafür. Frage noch mal jemand warum Diskussionen in Foren immer so leicht entgleisen...


ich seh das so wir haben eben einfach beide eine andere sicht auf die dinge die sich eben auch nicht ändern lassn wird.

für mich kommt das eben einem übermalen gleich.... zb würd ich ma auch kan chinesischen bond anschaun der hat für mich brite zu sein für mich ghört das zum charakter dazu.  (ob der charakter dabei menschlich oder animiert ist tut dabei nichts zur sache )

Ich versteh auch deine argumentation das die hautfarbe egal sein sollte < das ist sie für mich auch bei etwas neu erschaffenen aber nicht bei etwas bereits vorhandenen.


----------



## McDrake (21. September 2021)

Krass, was für eine Diskussion hier losgetreten wurde, weil ein Märchen mal anders interpretiert wird, als wir uns in unserer verklärten Kindheit vorgestellt haben oder sogar so geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. September 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Krass, was für eine Diskussion hier losgetreten wurde, weil ein Märchen mal anders interpretiert wird, als wir uns in unserer verklärten Kindheit vorgestellt haben oder sogar so geschrieben wurde.


Ja, zumal das Thema in der Vergangenheit sicher schon einmal anders interpretiert wurde. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass was man was dazu auf einschlägigen und nicht jugendfreien Seiten findet.


----------



## xaan (21. September 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> für mich kommt das eben einem übermalen gleich....


Kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Das Original existiert doch weiter. Keiner zwingt dich diesen neuen Film überhaupt anzusehen.


----------



## McDrake (21. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Das Original existiert doch weiter. Keiner zwingt dich diesen neuen Film überhaupt anzusehen.


Nur weil sowas existiert,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist das Original nicht verschwunden 
Oo


----------



## Enisra (21. September 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> übermalt nicht nachgemalt.... egal du verstehst es eh nicht und du wirst es auch nie verstehn.



Ja, wir werden das nicht verstehen, aber das hat mehr damit zu tun, dass all die Argumente und Aussagen entweder unlogisch oder komplett an den Haaren herbei gezogen sind

Zumal der Größte Knackpunkt und warum das halt wieder doch nur Mimimi ist? Grade wenn man behauptet das würde übermalt sein, was halt kein Argument ist, sondern übermelodramatisch, zumal ...
Ihr wisst aber schon dass der andere Disney Film auch schon vom Original abweicht?


----------



## mrvice (21. September 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, wir werden das nicht verstehen, aber das hat mehr damit zu tun, dass all die Argumente und Aussagen entweder unlogisch oder komplett an den Haaren herbei gezogen sind
> 
> Zumal der Größte Knackpunkt und warum das halt wieder doch nur Mimimi ist? Grade wenn man behauptet das würde übermalt sein, was halt kein Argument ist, sondern übermelodramatisch, zumal ...
> Ihr wisst aber schon dass der andere Disney Film auch schon vom Original abweicht?


Zu behaupten das alle argumente und aussagen unlogisch oder an den haaren herbeigezogen sind ohne selbst irgend was sinnvolles zur diskussion beizutragen nenn ich jetzt einfach mal dreist.
Vor allem da ich durchaus sinnvoll und logisch erklärt hab was mir daran nicht gefällt.


----------



## Enisra (21. September 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> Zu behaupten das alle argumente und aussagen unlogisch oder an den haaren herbeigezogen sind ohne selbst irgend was sinnvolles zur diskussion beizutragen nenn ich jetzt einfach mal dreist.
> Vor allem da ich durchaus sinnvoll und logisch erklärt hab was mir daran nicht gefällt.



Ich würde jetzt nicht behaupten dass diese ganze Argumentationskette um die Mona Lisa jetzt irgendwo mal Logisch wurde


----------



## xaan (21. September 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> Zu behaupten das alle argumente und aussagen unlogisch oder an den haaren herbeigezogen sind  [...]


Dein gesamtes Argumentekonstrukt besteht ausschließlich aus der Gefühlsebene. Siehe:_ "Für mich ist das wie übermalen"_. Das passiert ja objektiv überhaupt nicht. Du empfindest es nur so. Tu' jetzt bitte nicht so als sei dein persönliches Empfinden eine logische Schlussfolgerung ähnlich wie belegbare Mathematik, denn das ist es nicht.


----------



## McDrake (21. September 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> Vor allem da ich durchaus sinnvoll und logisch erklärt hab was mir daran nicht gefällt.


Da scheine ich was verpasst zu haben.

oder meinst Du damit, dass es dir aus Prinzip nicht gefällt, dass mal was geändert wird, neue Wege eingeschlagen werden?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. September 2021)

Das „Übermalen“ trifft es tatsächlich nicht, da das „Original“ ja immer noch in dieser Welt ist. Wenn man also Fan der alten Arielle war, kann man sich weiterhin die alte Version anschauen (gab es da nicht sogar eine Serie?!)  und daneben gibt es nun eben auch andere Interpretation. Märchen wurden schon immer unterschiedlich ausgelegt. Alice im Wunderland kann ein harmloses blondes Mädchen sein oder eben jene Alice, die American McGee sich darunter vorstellte.  Hab es da eigentlich auch einen Shitstorm?


----------



## Bonkic (21. September 2021)

mrvice schrieb:


> für mich kommt das eben einem übermalen gleich



inwiefern? erklär mal bitte!
der ursprüngliche film verschwindet doch nicht plötzlich. würde der tatsächlich und im wortsinne "übermalt" (was ja sogar möglich wäre, wobei auch dann die originalfassung noch existieren würde), würde ich dir vielleicht irgendwo zustimmen. aber das ist doch de facto (!) einfach nicht der fall. wer will, kann sich nach wie vor den alten film ansehen und zwar so oft er will.

natürlich kommen wir irgendwann zur frage, weshalb disney das macht: um mehr geld zu verdienen? ja natürlich, um mehr geld zu verdienen!  (fast) jede entscheidung in (fast) jedem unternehmen wird letzten endes aus wirtschaftlichen gründen getroffen. warum war arielle denn im 1989er film weiß? aus exakt demselben grund und weil bei disney vermutlich keiner auch nur auf die idee kam, es könnte anders sein! doch nicht etwa, weil der film - ganz lose ja auch nur - auf hans christian anderssons buch basiert, der - nebenbei bemerkt - die figur der meerjungfrau auch nicht erfunden hat.


----------



## Enisra (21. September 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das „Übermalen“ trifft es tatsächlich nicht, da das „Original“ ja immer noch in dieser Welt ist. Wenn man also Fan der alten Arielle war, kann man sich weiterhin die alte Version anschauen (gab es da nicht sogar eine Serie?!)  und daneben gibt es nun eben auch andere Interpretation. Märchen wurden schon immer unterschiedlich ausgelegt. Alice im Wunderland kann ein harmloses blondes Mädchen sein oder eben jene Alice, die American McGee sich darunter vorstellte.  Hab es da eigentlich auch einen Shitstorm?



Ja gab es, aber nur als Merfolk und lahmer weise auch irgendwie ohne aufbauendes Element dass Arielle so irgendwie Fazination von den Menschen entwickelt, aber naja, die Neunziger

Zumal, was ändert man jetzt Groß auch am an der Story? Die Schauspielerin hat bischen mehr Pigment in der Haut und deswegen SO Melodramatisch werden? Also da ist die Abänderung dass der Film ein simples Happy End hat ein Größerer eingriff in die Story
Oder was bei Alice gemacht wurde


----------



## McDrake (21. September 2021)

Enisra schrieb:


> Also da ist die Abänderung dass der Film ein simples Happy End hat ein Größerer eingriff in die Story
> Oder was bei Alice gemacht wurde


Heee : SPOILER!!!


----------



## Enisra (21. September 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Heee : SPOILER!!!



es ist ein Disney Film, die haben alle ein Happy End


----------



## mrvice (21. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Dein gesamtes Argumentekonstrukt besteht ausschließlich aus der Gefühlsebene. Siehe:_ "Für mich ist das wie übermalen"_. Das passiert ja objektiv überhaupt nicht. Du empfindest es nur so. Tu' jetzt bitte nicht so als sei dein persönliches Empfinden eine logische Schlussfolgerung ähnlich wie belegbare Mathematik, denn das ist es nicht.





Enisra schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt nicht behaupten dass diese ganze Argumentationskette um die Mona Lisa jetzt irgendwo mal Logisch wurde





McDrake schrieb:


> Da scheine ich was verpasst zu haben.
> 
> oder meinst Du damit, dass es dir aus Prinzip nicht gefällt, dass mal was geändert wird, neue Wege eingeschlagen werden?





Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das „Übermalen“ trifft es tatsächlich nicht, da das „Original“ ja immer noch in dieser Welt ist. Wenn man also Fan der alten Arielle war, kann man sich weiterhin die alte Version anschauen (gab es da nicht sogar eine Serie?!)  und daneben gibt es nun eben auch andere Interpretation. Märchen wurden schon immer unterschiedlich ausgelegt. Alice im Wunderland kann ein harmloses blondes Mädchen sein oder eben jene Alice, die American McGee sich darunter vorstellte.  Hab es da eigentlich auch einen Shitstorm?





Bonkic schrieb:


> inwiefern? erklär mal bitte!
> der ursprüngliche film verschwindet doch nicht plötzlich. würde der tatsächlich und im wortsinne "übermalt" (was ja sogar möglich wäre, wobei auch dann die originalfassung noch existieren würde), würde ich dir vielleicht irgendwo zustimmen. aber das ist doch de facto (!) einfach nicht der fall. wer will, kann sich nach wie vor den alten film ansehen und zwar so oft er will.
> 
> natürlich kommen wir irgendwann zur frage, weshalb disney das macht: um mehr geld zu verdienen? ja natürlich, um mehr geld zu verdienen!  (fast) jede entscheidung in (fast) jedem unternehmen wird letzten endes aus wirtschaftlichen gründen getroffen. warum war arielle denn im 1989er film weiß? aus exakt demselben grund und weil bei disney vermutlich keiner auch nur auf die idee kam, es könnte anders sein! doch nicht etwa, weil der film - ganz lose ja auch nur - auf hans christian anderssons buch basiert, der - nebenbei bemerkt - die figur der meerjungfrau auch nicht erfunden hat.


Als wäre das mein einziges argument gewesen.......

Aber egal man muss eh nicht meiner meinung sein ^^.
Finde nach wie vor das Kult Kunstfiguren nicht einfach mal so hautfarbe wechseln sollten < das ergibt keinen sinn.
(und nochmal das is respektlos den leuten gegenüber die den charakter damals so erschaffen haben die mit ziemlicher sicherheit da nix mitzureden hatten was scho mehr als dreist ist)
Bist fertig wenns umgekehrt wär dann würden sich alle aufregen bis zum geht nicht mehr.
Dieses quoten hautfarben ändern is einfach schwachsinn.

Ich mein is ähnlich dämlich wie ein vollbesetzter weiblicher ghost busters oder ocean´s 8
Das passt einfach hint und vorn nicht zam.

Neuninterpretiern könnte mans ka arielles schwester was weis ich aber doch nicht einfach den charakter mal gschwind die hautfarbe switchen lassen.


----------



## Basileukum (23. September 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Jeder Hollywood-Historienfilm tut das. Das ist so stark ausgeprägt, dass es pointierte Satire über die schlimmsten Auswüchse davon gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun, das Video ist interessant, wir wissen ja nicht wie die jeweilige Herrscherkaste in einem Land aussah. In Indien z.B. gibt es ja ziemlich viele eher Weiße in höheren Kasten. Wie das im alten Ägypten war, wer weiß das schon, auch in Südamerika wird ja eventuell von einer andersartigen Herrscherkaste ausgegangen, als diejenigen, welche die Massen stellen.

Nicht genaues wissen wir nicht. 

PS: Anbei erfindet kein normaler Mensch Begriffe wie "Whitewashing" (kannst ja nichts dafür, präsentierst uns nur, was es da so zu sehen gibt). Also was die im angelsächsischen Raum für Wirrköpfe unter den Bolschewiken haben, das ist erstaunlich. Dann auch noch das Sendungsbewußtsein.  Erinnert an Missionare bei nem Kannibalenstamm.


----------



## Enisra (23. September 2021)

ja gut, der Fachbegriff nennt sich dann nicht Whitewashing, der nennt sich Geschichtsrevizionismus und ist es ein wunder aus welchem Spektrum der kommt?

Abgesehen davon ist man entweder ein Lügner oder jemand mit Dunning Krueger Sydrom wenn man behauptet dass man nicht wisse welche Hautfarbe die hätten, da man so Brillianterweise die DNS analsysiert hat, weswegen man auch u.a. die Augenfarbe von Ötzi kennt

Aber in dem kurzen Text ist so viel Falsch und rassistisch, da weiß man garnicht wo man da anfangen soll


----------



## xaan (23. September 2021)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Nun, das Video ist interessant, wir wissen ja nicht wie die jeweilige Herrscherkaste in einem Land aussah. [...]



Wenn's nach mir geht, darf jederSchauspieler alles spielen. Beim Schauspielen geht es ja gerade darum, so zu tun als sei man jemand Anderes. Ich bin dafür, dass Rollen von Denjenigen gespielt werden, die sie am besten rüber bringen. Unabhängig von deren Herkunft oder Hautfarbe - *solange *das nicht als Ausrede für systemischen Rassismus verwendet wird (z.B. Nachteile für nichtweiße Schauspieler weil selbst nichtweiße Rollen bevorzugt an weiße Schauspieler vergeben werden).

Der Grund warum ich das Video verlinkt habe war nur um zu zeigen, dass Hautfarbenwechsel für Hollywood noch nie ein Problem war und insbesondere keine Sache ist, die sich irgendwelche SJWs ausgedacht haben um traditionell andersfarbige Figuren umzudefinieren.


----------

